# swordtails



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My non pregnant female is now chasing around my very pregnant female. Relentlessly........ I think I read that this is a sign she may be getting ready to birth?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes it it a sign. Are any of the other fish in the tank chasing her?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hm....my gourami is sortof feisty with everyone but no one else that I noticed really. The male has gone after her a couple times....but no other fish really.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

If its realy only that one fish i would say that its probaly them seeing who is incharge. My fish do that sometimes. fore about 1 weeks after i introduused a new femail into my tank they fought. How big is your fish?(stomach)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Probably half of her belly is the gravid spot and she's swelling more and more each day..... I can't give you an actual measurement but she's significantly fatter than she was.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

She will get a lot biger a week befor she has them.  I just rescued 3 little fry from my tank this morning. I think a lot more are hiding in the tank. If i see fry i scop them up and put them in the breeder net. (i have over 50 at the moment)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I think thats how I'll do it too...... As it is I don't know what I'll do with the 14 I already have.........so now I have the pregnant swordtail and it looks like my other molly is pregnant too.

How the hell do you guys keep up with all these fry???? They're worse than mice!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lol Im trying to fined homes for myn but i have not had any luck!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh man.....


----------

